# Ash yellow check cock over dark check hen. Sex linked mating?



## Pigeonfan94 (Feb 15, 2010)

Would this be a sex linked mating? If not, what color offspring would they have?


----------



## Roller lover (Dec 27, 2012)

It is sex linked, females will be dilut males will not. If he is not split for blue all will be ash red. If he is split for blue you will have also dilute blue femaleas and blue bar males


----------



## Pigeonfan94 (Feb 15, 2010)

So if the cock is not split for blue, I can expect yellow hens and red cocks?


----------



## Roller lover (Dec 27, 2012)

Yea that would be it, all dilutes are females


----------



## sev3ns0uls (Jul 2, 2011)

wait, wasnt sex-link mating only applies when the hen has the dominate base color and not the other way around?

since red > blue > brown

for example, 

a red hen and a blue cock is sex linking. = all male red/split blue and all hen blue.
a blue hen and brown cock is sex linking. = all male blue/split brown and all hen are brown. 

So if the hen is a blue and the cock is a red even if its slip from blue, its not sex linking. = 50/50 blue and red cocks and hen.

blue cock x red hen = yes sl
brown cock x blue hen = yes sl
brown cock x red hen = yes sl

blue x blue = no sl
red x red = no sl
brown x brown = no sl
red cock x blue hen = no sl
blue cock x brown hen = no sl
red cock x brown hen = no sl. 
---------------------------------
so in this case

'Ash yellow check cock over dark check hen'

if cock would be a red/split from blue and hen is blue. then both offspring cock and hen can be 50/50 red and blue. All hen will be dilutes and cocks carrying dilutes.

if cock is only red and no split, with a blue hen, then only all cock are red split from blue carrying dilutes and all female are only red dilutes.

in dilute sex-link (got this from MaryOfExeter)

Dilute (includes any dilutes - ash-yellow, silver, khaki, dun, recessive yellow, suphur, etc):
- Dilute cock x non-dilute hen = non-dilute (carrying dilute) sons, dilute daughters


----------



## Roller lover (Dec 27, 2012)

Dilute is carried an the sex chromosome as well. Since the cock carries two genes and hen carries one all hens will inherit and express dilute while in the cocks it will be masked by normal gene that was inherited from the mother.


----------



## Roller lover (Dec 27, 2012)

This link explains dilute http://www.angelfire.com/ga/huntleyloft/yellow.html


----------



## LisaNewTumbler (Jun 24, 2013)

sevensouls you are saying the same thing rollerlover did. 

From what it was explained to me on this site, sex-linked simply means that you can visually tell which offspring produced from the mating are male, and which are female. 

it is not exclusive to the base colour. In this case it is from the dilute factor. ie any dilutes from this pairing will be female. Any non-dilutes will be male. Hence it is sex-linked


----------

